# will DTG do Polyester flouro work shirts?



## dlzzzs (Feb 1, 2006)

I am wondering if anyone has tried to do Polyester flouro work shirts? I did just try it and it was terrible! 
any help would be great thanks. 
sorry to keep asking questions, I figured if anyone would know someone here would. 
thanks again


----------



## MotowearUSA (Nov 5, 2006)

Generally speaking DTG ink and Polyester don't get along. It's my understanding that the ink does not bind to the poly the way that it does to cotton. We've had success going as low as 50/50 but we always try to use the highest percentage cotton blank that we can.


----------



## dlzzzs (Feb 1, 2006)

thanks for the info, as I said I did try it on poly.... what a mess that turned out. 
Do you use the same pre treatment on the 50/50 like the cotton?
thankyou


----------



## MotowearUSA (Nov 5, 2006)

We haven't even attempted white ink on anything less than 100% cotton yet. It's hard enough getting consistent results without adding the poly problem in but I have heard of others doing 50/50 darks with the same pretreatment process and supposedly with good results.


----------



## dlzzzs (Feb 1, 2006)

I got a polyester pre treatment to try , but it doesnt work either. I am about to go and try it again this time undiluted. will let you know what happens.
thanks again


----------



## MotowearUSA (Nov 5, 2006)

dlzzzs said:


> I got a polyester pre treatment to try , but it doesnt work either. I am about to go and try it again this time undiluted. will let you know what happens.
> thanks again


Good Luck! With the difficulty I'm having finding reasonabably priced zip up hoodies in 100% cotton it would be great to have a pretreatment option for them.


----------



## dlzzzs (Feb 1, 2006)

Polyester pre treatment, does not work! I tried 100% 60/40 65/35 ...all no good! lets hope technology will come up with something soon for polys. thanks for your help.


----------



## MotowearUSA (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

The only printer i know that can do poly is the kornit.

it will do the lighter colors but it is limited to that as the white ink base does not currently work for poly material. so you cannot do poly items in the medium and dark colors. I just saw samples on white and some light colors and it was pretty impressive. not like a flock or thick platisol but nice.

tom


----------



## Macjaney (Feb 7, 2007)

We printed 12 100% polyester Hockey jerseys on our T-jet with a white underbase and a coloured logo (the Shirt was royal blue) Although it didn't work WELL it worked! They were for a friends play and I went and saw it on Saturday night and the shirts looked okay - pretty faded but you could read/seethe colours and what they said. My son printed them and he did 2 thin layers of white and let the shirt dry between applications and then a thin layer of colour. I wouldn't do it again though - the quality is not good and I'm sure they'll wash out almost immediately. As I've said before - it ws something we had to try and now we know.


----------

